# THE RUNWAY > Cruise Travel Forum >  Overnight on Halong Bay Cruises - amazing trip in Vietnam

## buimanh

Imagine waking up surrounded by the tranquil beauty of Halong Bay, one of Vietnam's most spectacular natural wonders. Explore the UNESCO World Heritage-listed bay, dotted with impressive limestone islands, on a two-day cruise aboard a traditional junk boat. Youll enjoy a guided tour of the limestone Cave of Surprises as well as free time to sunbathe, swim and kayak in secluded lagoons.
http://vietnamholidaytour.net/vietna...g-bay-cruises/

----------

